# [SOLVED] Droid Bionic SD Card Kernel Requirements

## beerbellyswan

Hello - I am trying to mount the SD card in my Droid Bionic, but the device does not appear in /dev when plugged in.  I do have access to the internal HD of the bionic when plugged in - that device is recognized.  However the SD card does not appear, so I am unable to mount it (likewise, "fdisk -l" does not see the device).  I believe I have all the necessary fileserver modules required to mount the filesystem, but i think the problem is that my kernel is not configured for the SD controller.  Does anyone have any insight into the required kernel configuration to mount this SD card?

ThanksLast edited by beerbellyswan on Thu Oct 11, 2012 5:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

beerbellyswan,

You will need proper kernel support for mmc cards and for the reader.

The reader may be either a PCI or USB device.

Does the card reader show up in lsusb or lspci ?

If so, please show us.

----------

## beerbellyswan

thats the rub - it does not show up differently from the Motorola device itself:

```

office ~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 03f0:6c11 Hewlett-Packard 

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0557:8021 ATEN International Co., Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0d49:7310 Maxtor 

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 22b8:42f7 Motorola PCS 

Bus 002 Device 008: ID 046d:c318 Logitech, Inc. Illuminated Keyboard

Bus 002 Device 011: ID 045e:0040 Microsoft Corp. Wheel Mouse Optical

office ~ # 

```

"Motorola PCS" is the device, and i am able to see/mount that devices internal HD.  I have an Ubuntu machine (pre-compiled kernel) where i can see both devices in /dev as expected, and the result of "lsusb" is the same - so its consistent.  I have also contacted Motorola trying to get the hardware specs for the SD card controller - but have not yet gotten a response

----------

## NeddySeagoon

beerbellyswan,

What does

```
 zgrep LUN /proc/config.gz
```

show you?

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y is the right answer if you are sure both /dev block device entries belong to the same physical device.

What is this 

```
Bus 002 Device 006: ID 058f:6362 Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer 
```

device though?

----------

## beerbellyswan

thats great - ill give it a try, because i do not have that set:

```

office ~ # zgrep LUN /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

office ~ # 

```

I'm definitely sure that both the SD card and Internal HD are the same device since I've got the Ubunutu installation as a reference point for that.  

I had also originally gone down the wrong path with the "Alcor Micro Corp. Flash Card Reader/Writer" entry, and i believe thats actually the card on my printer.  I spent quite a lot of time looking for the drivers for that specific device, then realized that the device is still available after i unplug my phone.  I should have checked that to begin with - *sigh*. 

I will report back on the status of the "CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN" setting

----------

## beerbellyswan

You are a genius - that was indeed the problem.  Ive set that config setting, and voila - its working!

thanks so much for your help - ill mark this as resolved

----------

